# OFSAA high school archery this month?



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey I think mid May there is an Ontario high school archery shoot, does anyone have any details?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

May 18th in Richmond Hill. Not sure of the exact location.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Compound and Standard on the 18th, Recurve on the 19th.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

ok.. I'm going to date myself here(and somebody else..) , Fifi and I were at the very first one in 1984!.. 

Gilles

sorry fifi..


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey Gillies, fifi, I might have you beat, I remember a tournament at David and Mary Thompson or Bendale in Scarborough, around 78 77, perhaps pre OFSAA, my friend showed up with a compound and they put him in a "pro" class...we shot a 60cm target, 18m, there was nearly 100 archers there...I was from Cedarbrae but was alone, no team like the other schools...it was fun to see everyone


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes it is in Richmond Hill:
Richmond Green Community Sports Centre, 1300 Elgin Mills Road East, Richmond Hill, ON


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone, hope all goes well this year, please post links to the results and photos too!
Truely hope some of these young shooters carry on in archery after high school.

Good luck at the shoot!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I went to OFFSA twice, once in grade 10 I believe, and Timmer won and actually made it to the cover of the sports section in the Toronto Star courtesy of shooting a robinhood. Second year I went, turned out our coach hadn't actually registered us :S, so I sat it out and Timmer's little brother actually won. (The wifey won by a pretty substantial margin, I'd have to check and see, I wouldn't be enormously surprised if she still held the record...?)


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Have fun everyone..... Im gonna miss shooting that......


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

XXX Shooter....

I'm guessing the others won't miss you.........

That being said...the rest of us wish you sere still there!


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

Will miss seeing you there XXX for sure....enjoyed watching you shoot the past couple of years. You were a great influence for all the up and coming archers....not only your shooting ability but your conduct and personality was No. 1. 
Looking forward to seeing all the new young archers there this year.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey Hoody, do you have a pic of that robinhood?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> XXX Shooter....
> 
> I'm guessing the others won't miss you.........
> 
> That being said...the rest of us wish you sere still there!


Yes...I have a chance!
Are you still going to come out and watch Chris?


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry i will not be there


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't, but I <think> Tim's got the front page of that sports section up somewhere in the shop in Peterborough...? Somebody that's a regular shooter at Saugeen Shafts could likely confirm/deny. If not, I'd have to imagine that Tim himself must have a copy of it floating around somewhere... (You'd hope?)


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

It'd be cool to start a thread of the highschool robinhood pics. Tim and Bill have a whole wall of them at Saugeen, wonder if some were from the h/s students they coach...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I've shot 1 billion million gazillion arrows and never shot a robin hood.. I've robinhooded somebody else's.. one of these days I'll file off back of a old aluminium arrow shot it at 5 yards until I get one.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

haha, me too, never shot one, sometimes I think pins for protection are just weight...but then again I watch Stan robinhood one right in front of me.....go figure, it happens

think OFSAA is thursday this week, so hope to see posts of results and pics


----------

